# kernel firewall rules are not enabled?



## toorski (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello, to all!
I'm new here and kind of noob'ish with FreeBSD

Here is my issue:
Sys:
`FreeBSD fb112 11.2-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE-p4 #0: Thu Sep 27 08:16:24 UTC 2018`

Issue:
When I do :
`service ipfw start`

I get this message:

```
kernel has firewall functionality, but  firewall rules are not enable.  All ip services are disabled.
```

my /boot/loader.conf


```
kern.geom.label.disk_ident.enable="0"
kern.geom.label.gptid.enable="0"
zfs_load="YES"
nvidia_load="YES"
linux_enable="YES"
```

my /etc/rc.conf


```
clear_tmp_enable="YES"
sendmail_enable="NONE"
hostname="fb112"
ifconfig_bge0="inet 10.1.10.10 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="10.1.10.1"
sshd_enable="NO"
moused_enable="NO"
ntpd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
zfs_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
firewall_enable="YES"
#firewall_type="workstation"
firewall_script="/usr/local/etc/ipwf.rules"
sshguard_enable="YES"
#kern_securelevel_enable="NO"
#kern_securelevel="3"
```

Any hint or help with the issues would make my day. Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Oct 12, 2018)

Your /usr/local/etc/ipwf.rules doesn't exist or isn't readable.


```
if [ -r "${firewall_script}" ]; then
                /bin/sh "${firewall_script}" "${_firewall_type}"
                echo 'Firewall rules loaded.'
        elif [ "`ipfw list 65535`" = "65535 deny ip from any to any" ]; then
                echo 'Warning: kernel has firewall functionality, but' \
                    ' firewall rules are not enabled.'
                echo '           All ip services are disabled.'
        fi
```

I'm guessing you've made a typo, because it's ipfw, not ipwf.


----------



## toorski (Oct 12, 2018)

YES, it  was a typo! I'm [blushing]. You're a scholar and a gentleman. Thank You MUCH!


----------

